# C.M.A.S.D



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't Manage A Simple Device


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

hmmm...ok. Thanks?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Can't Manage A Simple Device


Well, then may be shooting a recurve isn't for you... Learn how to chew gum and walk first, then we'll talk.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I know all about recurves, they are complicated! Buckets of arrows to find out what spine they like. Twisting strings to achieve that perfect brace height. Tiling the limbs, on and on and on you go. Just like a compound, if you want it right it takes some effort. Thats why 5-6 guys come to your house every year to figure out what the hell is going on with their bow. COMPLICATED


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, and after an hour they leave with their bow completely tuned and ready to hunt with. Here's the kicker though, it will STAY tuned for EVER. All they need do is install a new string every season... I've had the same arrow, rest, nockpoint, and brace height for twenty five years now. Millions of shots, hundreds of hunting trips, and dozens of dead critters. Simple.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

A new string every year? Does not sound like that would be tuned FOREVER. Million shots? Come on, exaggeration......AND then the truth...... HUNDREDS of hunting trips for a DOZEN dead critters, sweet success rate.... Where do I sign up? I would love to smoke a doe or 2 point every 10 years. Same bow for twenty five years? I just call that CHEAP...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I know all about recurves, they are complicated! Buckets of arrows to find out what spine they like. Twisting strings to achieve that perfect brace height. Tiling the limbs, on and on and on you go. Just like a compound, if you want it right it takes some effort. Thats why 5-6 guys come to your house every year to figure out what the hell is going on with their bow. COMPLICATED


Actually, there is ALOT of truth to this statement.  ALOT of truth!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> A new string every year? Does not sound like that would be tuned FOREVER.


Shure it is. Install new string, adjust brace height, place nockpoint, shoot. Tuned till next year...



> Million shots?


OK, may be thousands...  I'm busier these days and cant shoot as much as I'd like to.



> HUNDREDS of hunting trips for a DOZEN dead critters,


OK, I'll clarify for you since we've only known each other for a few years. To me a "Hunting Trip" is a day in the field with my bow. Since 1987 I have had hundreds of those. It's not a "dozen" dead critters, It's DOZENS of dead critters.



> I would love to smoke a doe or 2 point every 10 years.


Ya, how many critters you killed in the last ten years with that boat anchor? I watched you miss THREE in one DAY. Hint: You'd kill more with your bow if you'd put away the firearms.



> Same bow for twenty five years? I just call that CHEAP...


This is where you're really off base. Dont forget, I own 8 of em. Cheap? My last one cost $1100. But hey, stickbows are like fine shotguns, you cant own too many...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Truth is there is nothing "simple" about a longbow/recurve. That is the plain and simple truth. I had a perfect killing record with my boat anchors. Never had I lost or wounded an animal without recovering them. Then I get talked into the "simple" bow. After a year of practicing and tuning and practice...I got my chance at ruining that record. Wounded and lost the first deer I shot at. I have more respect for the animal than that so I leave the long bow for killing paper and the real hunting to my guaranteed boat anchor.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> real hunting to my guaranteed boat anchor.


If you think that's a guarantee you haven't spent enough time in the woods yet.

Shooting traditional equipment is not an excuse for maiming an animal...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > real hunting to my guaranteed boat anchor.
> 
> 
> If you think that's a guarantee you haven't spent enough time in the woods yet.
> ...


Ya thats right Tex, old wise one, I haven't spent "enough time in the woods" :roll: . Lame.

Maybe "guarantee" wasn 't the best word...I should have used "proven".

Do you have any other lame one liners?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Ya thats right Tex, old wise one, I haven't spent "enough time in the woods"


Dont be sad, your day is coming.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Yes, and after an hour they leave with their bow completely tuned and ready to hunt with. Here's the kicker though, it will STAY tuned for EVER. All they need do is install a new string every season... I've had the same arrow, rest, nockpoint, and brace height for twenty five years now. Millions of shots, hundreds of hunting trips, and dozens of dead critters. Simple.


I have a few more than 5 come through every day, and rarely does it take an hour to go through and get a bow - long, curved or parralleled - "ready to hunt with"... so if I can do that it ain't rocket science. shooting the same stuff every year makes it simpler to figure it out when something is wrong for sure...

NS, what are you shooting this year anyways?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

[/quote]NS, what are you shooting this year anyways?[/quote]
Lance, Im shooting my K&K Vengeance, to be fit with some new cams (Canary cams??) and i just bought a 2011 Prime Shift.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I caught your other thread after browsing through them... had passed on the "Oops... " thread thinking you had done something really silly.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> had passed on the "Oops... " thread thinking you had done something really silly


He did. He bought another boat anchor... :mrgreen:


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been shooting a recurve for over 40 years now. yes once tuned it stays tuned, like Tex said just write down brace height, nock point and use these every time you change the string. The only time you have to retune is if you go with new arrows. Try using "stu miller's dynamic spine calculator" just Google it. Also a good forum is Trad Gang or stickbow.com, both have alot of good information.


----------

